# Nremt Formatting



## BlackOut (Feb 15, 2008)

I just had a quick question about the format of the NR test.  Anyone who has already taken it, I would love to hear your input.  Whats the average time it takes to finish (i understand it varies since some reach their point limit before others), how many questions are presented, and are the questions presented 1 by 1 (meaning, are the questions presented one at a time and you have to click an arrow to the next question, or are they presented all at once.)  Thanks for the input!


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes the questions are given to you *one at a time*, you cannot go back after clicking an anwer and hitting next. *Once you hit next, you cannot go back and fix your answer (take your time).* 



Example)


Your patient is a 56 year old male, complaining of chest pain. He is also complaining of shortness of breath. The Next best thing for this patient is.......


A) Place the patient on a backboard
B) Give the patient his nitroglycerin tablet
C) Get vital signs
D) Place the patient on 15 L H/F O2 via non-rebreather


The anser is B. *Remeber your ABCs*. 

Remeber to read the question a few times before choosing an answer, the questions are worded in some what a confusing way sometimes. 


I was in testing for about an hour and 5 minutes. I did 72 questions and the machine shut off. The next day I checked online for the results and I passed.


----------



## BlackOut (Feb 15, 2008)

Topher38 said:


> Yes the questions are given to you *one at a time*, you cannot go back after clicking an anwer and hitting next. *Once you hit next, you cannot go back and fix your answer (take your time).*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for input Topher.

What prep books did you use to help you with your testing, are there any NREMT books designed to specifically help you study for the NR?


----------



## roxychick (Feb 15, 2008)

Topher38 said:


> Your patient is a 56 year old male, complaining of chest pain. He is also complaining of shortness of breath. The Next best thing for this patient is.......
> 
> 
> A) Place the patient on a backboard
> ...



lol I would have picked D :huh:


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 15, 2008)

Actually the answer would have been D, then C. One should administer oxygen as the first tx of choice and vital signs always before administration of NTG. 

R/r 911


----------



## roxychick (Feb 15, 2008)

Back when I took it I remember getting a question about the proper way to measure an OPA.

One of the selections was:
"from the level of the front teeth to the angle of the jaw"

The other was:
"from the corner of the mouth to the angle of the jaw"

Now, the problem with that is that in our book it said to measure it from the level of the front teeth to the angle of the jaw. But we were taught the corner of the mouth to the angle of the jaw. I spent so much time in that question because I didn't know what the better answer would be. lol I just choose the one that came from the book. Blah, I hated that question! lol


----------



## NRNCEMT (Feb 16, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Actually the answer would have been D, then C. One should administer oxygen as the first tx of choice and vital signs always before administration of NTG.
> 
> R/r 911



That's what I was thinking...D.  Always check vitals before giving NTG, remember, BP has to be above 100 systolic.  And never give NTG if the pt. has taken meds for ED.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 16, 2008)

omg my fault guys I meant to put D omg...srry....dammit. 

I sware I meant to put D. B was sapposed to be there to confuse you fellaz. As I said "Remeber your ABCs, Thats what I wanted you guys to realize."


----------



## Code 3 (Feb 16, 2008)

BlackOut said:


> Thanks for input Topher.
> 
> What prep books did you use to help you with your testing, are there any NREMT books designed to specifically help you study for the NR?



I used the following prep book:

*Name:* Success! For the EMT

*Publisher:* Brady

*Authors:* Mistovich and Kuvlesky

It's a complete review from each chapter of the Brady textbook and there's a comprehensive exam at the end. It follows the standard format for National Registry and state exams as well. In addition, the book provides a rationale for each answer.

You can also go here for online studying: http://www.emtb.com/9e/

Click "Registry Review" for a National Registry practice test.


----------



## EMTMandy (Feb 16, 2008)

Code 3 said:


> I used the following prep book:
> 
> *Name:* Success! For the EMT
> 
> ...




I used this book, and actually quite a few of the questions that were on the NREMT exam were hauntingly similar to those in the text. (and yes I say haunting with most sincerity haha) I'd say it's an excellent resource as it helped me to pass.


----------



## BlackOut (Feb 16, 2008)

Great, thanks for the input EMTmandy and Code3...I'll have to pick up that book.


----------

